# Thermal compound burn in + time



## haroldpartridge

Hello, I have taken advice in a previous thread and re-applied my thermal compound although it still seems that the computer overheats and shuts down, I have cleaned the surface taken all the old paste off and re-applied. I dont have any idea why it still seems horribly bad - do I need to "burn it in"? Can I not apply thermal compound then play counter-strike immediately without it shutting down or do I need to do this burn in process for a week before I can. 

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## PC eye

What thermal compound are you using? If you are applying Artic Silver 5 you first run the system for only about 3 to 4hrs. and shut it down overnight. The temps will remain high over the next 2-3days until the bonding action starts to take effect. Usually it's final after about two weeks of use while temps will drop before that amount of time. It's best to keep it running for several hours a day with light loads for the first few days.


----------



## haroldpartridge

thanks lots for that help - yes it is a similar type of silver compound - akasa not as5 ok now i know not to strain it after application - btw what happens if you do? is this why after straining it once before this burn in period it seems to just mess up bigtime?


----------



## StrangleHold

Even without the burn in time it should not be overheating and shuting down. Even after burn in there not but just a few degrees temps cooler, even Artic Silver only claims 2 to 5 degrees cooler. Unless you put to much compound on it and its like a layer between the two. Your only suppost to use about the same amount of a grain of rice and spread it as thin as possible.


----------



## haroldpartridge

Ok when we talk thin are we talking super super super thin as in slightly thinner than a piece of paper - i could just be putting too much on


----------



## oscaryu1

Rice sized in middle thats it. Unless your processor is an older AMD that makes tons of heat off an stock HSF...


----------



## hermeslyre

As thin as paper or thinner is best. 

Along with the information you provided in the other thread i'm thinking you may have a faulty chip. You can RMA it, right?


----------



## PC eye

haroldpartridge said:


> thanks lots for that help - yes it is a similar type of silver compound - akasa not as5 ok now i know not to strain it after application - btw what happens if you do? is this why after straining it once before this burn in period it seems to just mess up bigtime?


 
 During that first 24-72hrs. of use the temps will climb without question. With AS5 or any other good thermal paste you have to take this into mind and watch the remps. That's common sense there. One thing found fast when first putting in the current board, cpu, and memory into the last case was a lack of air flow actually saw board temps end up higher then the cpu's.

 The 44-46C was seen even with a Zalman CNPS 9500 sitting on it until the two 80mm fanned case was replaced with one seeing a 140mm front intake, 120mm rear, and two 120s mounted on the side cover. The board dropped from 48C to 31C immediately! The cpu then saw 33C idle. So it wasn't the paste used, how much applied, or what make and model cooler used.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> The 44-46C was seen even with a Zalman CNPS 9500 sitting on it until the two 80mm fanned case was replaced with one seeing a 140mm front intake, 120mm rear, and two 120s mounted on the side cover. The board dropped from 48C to 31C immediately! The cpu then saw 33C idle. So it wasn't the paste used, how much applied, or what make and model cooler used.


 
Man you got something going on there, I,ve built many single core Athlon 64s up through the 4000, think you said you had a 3400, with no case fans and using stock coolers and compound and even silicone compound and always have idle temps around 32 to 35. With a single core and all the fans and CPU cooler you claim you have it should run alot cooler than that!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Man you got something going on there, I,ve built many single core Athlon 64s up through the 4000, think you said you had a 3400, with no case fans and using stock coolers and compound and even silicone compound and always have idle temps around 32 to 35. With a single core and all the fans and CPU cooler you claim you have it should run alot cooler than that!


 
 When first applying any thermal paste the initial temps are going to be well in the 50s and higher. This is why the common recommendation is to only run a system for some 3-4hrs. and shut it down for several to allow the bonding process to begin then. Apparently you never watched the actual temps to see that for yourself.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> When first applying any thermal paste the initial temps are going to be well in the 50s and higher.


 
Is that what you think (well in the 50s and higher) for a Athlon 64, you got to be joking! I,ve never ever had one run that hot. As many computers that I have built and you think I am going to fall for that. Thats insane, your doing something (bad) wrong or just plain dont know what your doing. I mean really, you think that just because its the break in its suppost to run that hot. Do you work on other people computers? (God I hope not)


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Is that what you think (well in the 50s and higher) for a Athlon 64, you got to be joking! I,ve never ever had one run that hot. As many computers that I have built and you think I am going to fall for that. Thats insane, your doing something (bad) wrong or just plain dont know what your doing. I mean really, you think that just because its the break in its suppost to run that hot. Do you work on other people computers? (God I hope not)


 
 No that''s what's called fact not fiction! When replacing the board in the old case before moving everything into the Areo Cool model in use since the temps were seen much higher since that was a fresh application. Within a few days the temps dropped as expected. The old case certainly didn't help with out a front intake or even vents on front or side of case there.

 After a year's time the cpu sees 36C after nearly running 18hrs. straight with a load added to that. People come to me to assemble their cases since I always see working results. When you first apply any compound you can never expect low temps for at least the first few days. Most will take upto two weeks at time to see all bonding completed. By then temps have already dropped well within the normal operating range.


----------



## StrangleHold

I dont know what your doing wrong, putting way to much or what or just making thing up as you go, but 50 and higher idle with new compound, thats (way) to hot. You need to rethink how your applying your compound or installing heatsinks. Whatever floats your boat or should I say sinks it.


----------



## Impulse666

PC eye said:


> No that''s what's called fact not fiction! When replacing the board in the old case before moving everything into the Areo Cool model in use since the temps were seen much higher since that was a fresh application. Within a few days the temps dropped as expected. The old case certainly didn't help with out a front intake or even vents on front or side of case there.
> 
> After a year's time the cpu sees 36C after nearly running 18hrs. straight with a load added to that. People come to me to assemble their cases since I always see working results. When you first apply any compound you can never expect low temps for at least the first few days. Most will take upto two weeks at time to see all bonding completed. By then temps have already dropped well within the normal operating range.



I'll agree with PC eye here.  I've got a single core Athlon with a new coat of thermal paste and a better heatsink and its still running over 50* full load. We'll see over the next couple of days if it improves...


----------



## StrangleHold

Impulse666 said:


> I'll agree with PC eye here.  I've got a single core Athlon with a new coat of thermal paste and a better heatsink and its still running over 50* full load. We'll see over the next couple of days if it improves...


 
and its still running over 50* (full load) He is sayin (over 50) at idle! All of the single core 754-939 and AM2 I have built run in the mid to upper 30s at first then drop to about 32 after about 2 days. My 5000 runs at about 31 idle and 37 under load and I just installed it about a week ago from a 4600. If you think it is acceptable to run Athlon 64s that hot with new compound or not be my guest


----------



## PC eye

Impulse666 said:


> I'll agree with PC eye here.  I've got a single core Athlon with a new coat of thermal paste and a better heatsink and its still running over 50* full load. We'll see over the next couple of days if it improves...


 
 What someelse seems to forget is that the newer lines of cpu are designed to use less power like the C2s and AM2 models over anything from Socket A to 939. They also have a lower temp threshold to add to that. Even the stock sinks are somewhat larger. We'll see when the AM2 6000+ X2 goes in what that sees in the first few days.


----------



## StrangleHold

I,ve been building computer since the socket 5 so there nothing you can tell me about socket A-939.


----------



## PC eye

Breakin time for a single core 939 model cpu with heat spreader is seen recommended by AS5 for 200hours with repeated shutdowns to allow for room air temp cooling. This allow for the thermal conduction to take place over this time period. The temps will drop some 2C to 5C where eventually the system can be left running constantly.

Breakin time for a dual core model with heat spreader? same as above! You can choose open or heat spreader type as indicated at AS5's own site for recommendations as seen at http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Breakin time for a single core 939 model cpu with heat spreader is seen recommended by AS5 for 200hours with repeated shutdowns to allow for room air temp cooling. This allow for the thermal conduction to take place over this time period. The temps will drop some 2C to 5C where eventually the system can be left running constantly.
> 
> Breakin time for a dual core model with heat spreader? same as above! You can choose open or heat spreader type as indicated at AS5's own site for recommendations as seen at http://www.arcticsilver.com/ins_route_step2amdas5.html


 
Well if your starting at over 50c idle during your break in like you said all yours did, then what you just posted just contradicted everything you just said since break in only drops by temps by 2 to 5c. And verifies what I have been saying all the way back to post 4


----------



## PC eye

That's going by their "ideal" temp range there. The actual temps are going to vary from system to system.


----------



## StrangleHold

Come on, you can do better than that to get out of it cant you, Your trying to claim a 15c drop since you say (all) your cpus start out over 50c. This is pointless you cant even make up your own mind. I am out of this one, I just think your a fake.


----------



## haroldpartridge

Thanks loads for your responses, I have had the side casing open so its not a ventillation problem, I probably applied too much at first - this time its really super thin, i put it on so thin once you can see the metal underneath but i think that was too thin so i put slightly more so you cant see the metal underneath just. 

Ill let it burn in for a few days - its idling at maybe 34-37 now, still cant run something like counterstrike cause im sure it will overheat - lasts about 2:30 on the everest stress test before it goes near the danger zone but as someone has said I probably need to wait a week before I can play it and it cures.

Both pc eye and stranglehold have good points - it will take a while before the compound cures and then ill be able to run demanding applications without it shutting down, and i think an idle temp of 50 is too high as mine is 40 and overheats when running a game (4800+) so 50 must mean it will be even worse so its best to let it bond or cure or whatever it does. TY for the help guys really useful


----------



## StrangleHold

You using a stock cooler, 34-37 not to bad at first boot, in the next few days it will drop few degrees. It still should not heat up too much though. You might need to look into a better aftermarket CPU cooler and some good case fans.


----------



## hermeslyre

haroldpartridge said:


> Thanks loads for your responses, I have had the side casing open so its not a ventillation problem, I probably applied too much at first - this time its really super thin, i put it on so thin once you can see the metal underneath but i think that was too thin so i put slightly more so you cant see the metal underneath just.
> 
> Ill let it burn in for a few days - its idling at maybe 34-37 now, still cant run something like counterstrike cause im sure it will overheat - lasts about 2:30 on the everest stress test before it goes near the danger zone but as someone has said I probably need to wait a week before I can play it and it cures.
> 
> Both pc eye and stranglehold have good points - it will take a while before the compound cures and then ill be able to run demanding applications without it shutting down, and i think an idle temp of 50 is too high as mine is 40 and overheats when running a game (4800+) so 50 must mean it will be even worse so its best to let it bond or cure or whatever it does. TY for the help guys really useful




lol, it would be funny if he were being sarcastic.



Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Come on, you can do better than that to get out of it cant you, Your trying to claim a 15c drop since you say (all) your cpus start out over 50c. This is pointless you cant even make up your own mind. I am out of this one, I just think your a fake.


 
Where did I mentions "all" cpus? Run a system for more then the recommended 3-4hrs. and you'll see temps soar when you first apply AS5. The idle temp was 44C-46C after the first few days until everything went into a new case.



StrangleHold said:


> You using a stock cooler, 34-37 not to bad at first boot, in the next few days it will drop few degrees. It still should not heat up too much though. You might need to look into a better aftermarket CPU cooler and some good case fans.


 
 Now you're getting the idea on ambient temps since the P4 and 754 model boards will see a higher temp then the older models due to the newer power distribution added with the 12v cpu feed. The board saw 46C-48C idle while it was in the old case. Once in the new case the increased air flow saw all temps sharply drop. The cooler you keep the board temps as well as temps overall the lower the cpu temps iwll be.


----------



## StrangleHold

I cant believe your still going on about how hot your computer is, Heads Up, I dont care!


----------



## haroldpartridge

Seems like it will be a few days or maybe a week before I can run the processor at 100% but its definitely improving - it lasts 4:20 now at mid-day temps before starting to go into the danger zone before it used to be 1:30! thats why i kept think i was applying the compound wrong, it was idling at 40C and with counterstrike minimized it was hard to get it below 50C. Made me think i needed a new fan cause i was using the one that comes with the processor and my friend suggested underclocking the cpu!

I think they should put a warning on the compound - "This product will not instantly solve overheating issues and is only really affective after X hours" - cause my bro and I thought something was wrong after we applied the compound then immediately tried to play CS and it would shut down


----------



## haroldpartridge

PC eye said:


> Now you're getting the idea on ambient temps since the P4 and 754 model boards will see a higher temp then the older models due to the newer power distribution added with the 12v cpu feed. The board saw 46C-48C idle while it was in the old case. Once in the new case the increased air flow saw all temps sharply drop. The cooler you keep the board temps as well as temps overall the lower the cpu temps iwll be.



I got an a8n32 sli deluxe and its got a gigantic copper tube and heatsinks in the motherboard - it idles at 48 with the case open, will it be possible to get it lower than this with the case closed??


----------



## PC eye

Does the case there have at least vents on the side or front if there's no front intake fan? The case used here for the older Socket A boards was small style mid tower with only an 80mm rear exhaust and one at the top of the case. But there was no intake of coolder air. The move made was into a gaming style case for the large increase of cooler air drawn in.

 When looking at how the newer boards distribute power they run warmer then the old models despite having a cooler like the Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 or Zalman CNPS 9500 with the 92mm fan on those. The solid copper base is a plus when the rest of the system sees a good air flow. Your board's cpu overheat protecion circuit kicked in and shut the system down before the cpu cooked there. During those first few days you definitely have to allow for the compound to start gradually seeing the heat taken away from the cpu by only running the system until the temps reach up only so far within the high end of the normal temp range.

 The 48C should see a drop down further to about 42-44C idle with a small case depending on make and model cpu. You can't really game too much or run large programs well during until the heat conduction is seen during this time. If you only have one rear exhaust fan like an 80mm you may better off looking at a larger longer case that allows 120mm case fans for both front and rear. When still seeing high temps where the board was higher then the cpu when idling I moved it all from the small closed in model atx to the Areo Cool model seen at http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-aeroengine-2-black.html

 In addition to the 140mm seen there and the 120mm rear exhaust I added two 120s on the side cover to see that 48C board temp drop to 31C due to now having the ability to draw in cooler air and force more hot out! Keeping the dust out with regular air cleaning will also help keep temps where they should be. Currently I'm still running the A8N-SLI model until I upgrade everything all over again. The Antec case seen at newegg with twin 120mm intake fans, one 120mm rear, and a 200mm top exhaust looks good but for the higher price seen at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------

